# No available TTYs



## bslid (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello,

I installed the linux version of the NetExtender VPN client on FreeBSD. According to the output below, I managed to connect to the VPN server, but I received a strange error concerning ttys. I also followed the given hint and tried to reboot (no success). Do have an idea how to fix this error? 


```
There is a problem with the site's security certificate. 
Warning: self signed certificate
Do you want to proceed? (Y:Yes, N:No, V:View Certificate)Y

Connected.
Logging in...
Login successful.
A temporary password has been sent to your tmsg.de address. Please enter it below.
One Time Password: 
Password accepted
SSL Connection is ready
Using SSL Encryption Cipher 'AES255-GAM-SHA384'
ERROR: There are no available ttys.  You can fix this by rebooting.
ERROR: openpty: No such file or directory (2)
SSL VPN logging out...
SSL VPN connection is terminated.
Exiting NetExtender client
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

On what version of FreeBSD?


----------

